# Use your laptop as Wi-Fi router to share internet



## nithinks (Nov 29, 2010)

Source : Use your laptop as Wi-Fi router to share internet | My Tech Yard

Provided you have a laptop, and the internet connection to it via LAN, you can use the laptop as the Wi-Fi router. This can be achieved by doing simple network configuration.
- Go to Control Panel->Network and Sharing Center
- Click on “Setup a new connection or network”
- Select “Setup a wireless ad-hoc network”

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/addhoc_1.jpg

- Give a connection name (SSID) and set the network key
- Turn on the internet connection sharing

*i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv346/nithks/MyTechYard/addhoc2.jpg

Now you will be able to search for this Wi-Fi AP in other laptops, and mobiles. You can start using the internet just be entering the network key.


----------



## ronald110 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, I am new here and feel happy for becoming the part of this great environment.Thanks for the information as I did not know much WiFi related details.
Thanks


----------



## skippednote (Dec 1, 2010)

If on Windows 7 use _Connectify_. It makes use of the Windows Virtual Access point and makes the connection possible for device that work with Access Points only (not Ad Hoc)


----------



## nick121 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am having problem sharing the LAN connection through wifi. In ubuntu it works but I can't get it working in windows. I setup adhoc connection but it does not show internet sharing option in windows7.


----------



## PraKs (Jan 11, 2011)

Connectify is a smooth software..

Only problem faced is iPhone is not able to connect it


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2011)

not possible for Windows XP?


----------

